# Curing for vaporizers?



## W Ã¯ l l (Aug 30, 2006)

Is good cured bud....minus the nitrogen, heavy on the aroma, and otherwise fit to be stuck in a pipe...all that needed when intending to use a vape?

What if any effect on taste would bud thats not cured to the standards of smoking have going through a vaporizer?

I've yet to use a vaporizer...I've no idea if any tastes come with the vapors...I'm leaning on the thought that all my home toking may be heading toward being 100% vaporized.


----------



## can of ownage (Aug 30, 2006)

idk ive never tried it either but by what ive heard idk it doesnt make a difference too much in taste (some people say they taste it all the same which i think is bullshit) becuz of the logic reasoning behind it i dont think u would taste anything at all but id cure anyhow if not for taste then just for the slight potency enhancement


----------

